# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Desert

## JLC

The Desert is a dominant color and pattern morph distinguished by its reduced pattern, crisp lines, and nice contrast between the dark background and creamy pattern.  Two different breeders imported wild-caught animals in the early years of 2000.  Stan Chiras and Peter Kahl both expected their animals to be the recessive "Desert Ghost" but proved out a dominant morph instead.  They compared notes and decided they had two different examples of the same morph.  No super form has been found. 


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


With a normal - jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012)

----------

